# Can't see vehicle in UBER navigation bug



## Tranquility (Sep 21, 2015)

When I try to navigate in the Uber app to pick up a passenger, or when I pick up a passenger and use the Uber app to navigate to their destination, my vehicle isn't showing up on that navigation screen. When I first start navigating, it shows my vehicle at the bottom, but then it slowly gets pushed off the screen to the bottom to where I can't see it anymore. It makes it very difficult to see where my vehicle is in relation to the pinpoint drop on the map. Yes, I know I can use Google Maps/Waze, but Google Maps doesn't work a lot of the time with the Uber app for some reason, and I don't like having to swap between apps. Please tell me if anybody else is seeing this issue, and if there's a way to fix it.

I've tried Uber support, but they have been unable to help me. They escalated it to advanced support, and they said they did something on the back-end that should fix my issue and to re-install the partner app. I did that, and still had the issue. She then told me it was a known issue and might be fixed in an upcoming release (I don't necessarily believe this.) I've included screenshots below to show the issue I'm having:


----------



## keymusic (Aug 1, 2015)

Tranquility said:


> When I try to navigate in the Uber app to pick up a passenger, or when I pick up a passenger and use the Uber app to navigate to their destination, my vehicle isn't showing up on that navigation screen. When I first start navigating, it shows my vehicle at the bottom, but then it slowly gets pushed off the screen to the bottom to where I can't see it anymore. It makes it very difficult to see where my vehicle is in relation to the pinpoint drop on the map. Yes, I know I can use Google Maps/Waze, but Google Maps doesn't work a lot of the time with the Uber app for some reason, and I don't like having to swap between apps. Please tell me if anybody else is seeing this issue, and if there's a way to fix it.
> 
> I've tried Uber support, but they have been unable to help me. They escalated it to advanced support, and they said they did something on the back-end that should fix my issue and to re-install the partner app. I did that, and still had the issue. She then told me it was a known issue and might be fixed in an upcoming release (I don't necessarily believe this.) I've included screenshots below to show the issue I'm having:


Yep, it's a bug. I'm having the same problem. Hopefully it'll get fixed in the next update.


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 21, 2015)

Same problem yourself? What equipment are you using?

I'm using an iPhone 6 with iOS 9. I asked another Uber driver in my city who has the same phone and same iOS version, and he isn't having the problem...


----------



## keymusic (Aug 1, 2015)

Tranquility said:


> Same problem yourself? What equipment are you using?
> 
> I'm using an iPhone 6 with iOS 9. I asked another Uber driver in my city who has the same phone and same iOS version, and he isn't having the problem...


Yes, I'm having the same issue. iPhone 6 on public beta 9.1. It was happening on the official release (non-beta) of 9.0 also.


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 21, 2015)

Perhaps it's just an iPhone 6 or iOS problem. Anybody else having this issue? Any android users perhaps?


----------



## keymusic (Aug 1, 2015)

Tranquility said:


> Perhaps it's just an iPhone 6 or iOS problem. Anybody else having this issue? Any android users perhaps?


When I was on beta 9.0 before the official release, this was one of the problems. They seem to have cleared up the other problems but not this one yet. So it does seem to be an iOS 9 compatibility issue.


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 21, 2015)

I wish there was a known issues or known bugs section for Uber. We have no idea if the development team is even aware of this issue or if it's being worked on.


----------



## keymusic (Aug 1, 2015)

It's funny but the last ride I just gave the car icon was there. I don't know why.


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 21, 2015)

In the navigation portion or the overview? It shows in the overview for me just not the navigation view.


----------



## keymusic (Aug 1, 2015)

Tranquility said:


> In the navigation portion or the overview? It shows in the overview for me just not the navigation view.


It always shows in the overview. It was actually showing in live navigation.


----------



## gronk (Aug 26, 2015)

Same problem here. GJ uber. -.-

For a bunch of technology guys supposedly running this company, the app sure feels cheaply made and buggy. Shame.

Shame shame shame


----------



## keymusic (Aug 1, 2015)

The new update, 3.68.1 has fixed the car icon in navigation problem. The car now stays on the screen and on the path.


----------

